# Brauche Hilfe bei folgenden Java-Aufgaben



## necoicould32 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich werde morgen einen Test über Java schreiben und unser Lehrer meinte, dass wir folgende Aufgaben gut lernen sollten, da ähnliche Aufgaben im Test auftauchen werden.
Ich hab wirklich keinen Schimmer, wie ich das machen soll. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen, damit ich zu mindest die Lösung von den Aufgaben habe und mich mit diesen Aufgaben auf den Test vorbereiten kann.

Hier sind die Aufgaben

A1)
a) Implementieren Sie in Java die Klasse Taschenrechner mit folgender Methode:
Bei Eingabe einer Zahl (eines Betrags) wird der Bruttobetrag (inkl. 19% MwSt.)
zurückgegeben!
b) Schreiben Sie ein Testprogramm TaschenrechnerTest, welches die obige Funktion testet und
ausgibt

A2)
Implemntieen in Java einen Algorithmus, der folgendes Problem löst:
Zwei Listen von Zahlen sollen verglichen werden, wobei die Anzahl an gleichen Zahlen
(Listenelementen) augegeben wird.
Beispiel:
Liste 1: 4,5,7,8,10
Liste 2: 3,4,9,10,12
Ausgabe: 2, da die Zahlen 4 und 10 in beiden Listen vorkommen!

___

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Michael... (28. Mai 2009)

Wie sollen wir Dir helfen? Beim Finden der Lösung oder mit der Lösung?
Hast Du denn schon irgendwelche Ansätze?


----------



## necoicould32 (28. Mai 2009)

Bei der ersten Aufgabe habe ich glaube ich die Lösung, ich weiß nicht ob es einfacher gehen würde. Bei der zweiten Aufgabe aber keine^^

1)

class Taschenrechner {

1.Datei
  void quadrat (int zahl) {
             System.out.print(zahl + " zum Quadrat +19 Prozent = ");
             System.out.println((zahl / 100)*19 + zahl);
  }

}
2.Datei
class TaschenrechnerTest {
  public static void main (String[] args) {

      int z1 = 100;
      int z2 = 119;

      Taschenrechner tr = new Taschenrechner();
      tr.quadrat(z1);      // mit Übergabe eines Arguments

}
}

// Das klappt auch. Ich hab das  jeweils in zwei Dateien gespeichert, so hatten wir das auch im Unterricht gemacht, warum? keine ahnung^^.

Bei der zweiten Aufgabe,weiß ich wirklich auch keinen Ansatz wie man da vorangeht


----------



## necoicould32 (28. Mai 2009)

aufgabe 2)

class Listenvergleich {
public static void main (String[] args) {
int[] l1 = {4,5,7,8,10,12};
int[] l2 = {3,4,9,10,12};
int zähler = 0;
if (l1.length<l2.length) {
for (int i=0; i<=l1.length-1;i++) {
for (int j=0; j<=l2.length-1;j++) {
if (l1_==l2[j]) {
zähler = zähler+1;
j= l2.length-1;
}
}
}
}
else {
for (int i=0; i<=l2.length-1; i++) {
for (int j=0; j<=l1.length-1; j++) {
if (l2==l1[j]) {
zähler = zähler+1;
j= l1.length-1;
}
}
}
}
System.out.println("Anzahl an gleichen Listenelementen: " + zähler);
}
}
__

aber wie mach ich das mit " Ausgabe: 2, da die Zahlen 4 und 10 in beiden Listen vorkommen! "_


----------



## Noctarius (28. Mai 2009)

Benutz doch bitte Code-Tags [ java]...code...[ /java]


----------



## necoicould32 (28. Mai 2009)

```
class ListenvergleichII {
public static void main (String[] args) {
int[] l1 = {4,5,7,8,10,12};
int[] l2 = {3,4,9,10,12};
int zähler = 0;
int [] a,b;
if (l1.length<l2.length) {
a = l1;
b = l2;
}
else {
b = l1;
a = l2;
}
for (int i=0; i <= a.length-1;i++) {
for (int j=0; j <= b.length-1;j++) {
if (a[i] == b[j]) {
zähler = zähler+1;
j = b.length-1;
}
}
}
System.out.println("Anzahl an gleichen Listenelementen: " + zähler);
}
}
```

aber wie mach ich das mit " Ausgabe: 2, da die Zahlen 4 und 10 in beiden Listen vorkommen! "


----------



## Landei (29. Mai 2009)

Der Code stimmt nicht, falls in den Listen Zahlen mehrfach vorkommen.


----------



## necoicould32 (29. Mai 2009)

ne das klappt aber^^


----------



## Landei (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn in der a-Liste ein Wert doppelt vorkommt, der auch in der b-Liste vorhanden ist, wird er auch doppelt gezählt.


----------

